# New Member



## Sidney (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick note to say that I am very pleased to join the forum, and I look forward to exchaniging information on the military aircraft subject with you.

My particular area of interest is the emblems sported by the Luftwaffe fighters in WWII.

Although I have been studying the subject for a while there are still a number of issues that I was unable to find the satisfactory answer to. Hope that you can help me to shed some light on those issues. 

Regards,
Sidney


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Sidney, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the forum Sidney.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and I am sure you are in the right spot. There is not a question you can ask that there is probably not someone here who can't answer it. Okay not all questions but a good amount of them probably can be answered here. 

Nice siggy there Wurger, I like it. Christmasy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

that's one of the things i really like about this site, the fact everyone knows something someone else doesn't because we all focus our research in different areas, there's an awful lot of luftwaffe experts though........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)

And that is a good thing because so many people focus on the Allied aircraft especially those of the US. Needs to be some people that can teach the other side of the story as well. This place does so in a pretty good way. I think it is pretty much an even coverage though between allied and luftwaffe. We cover it all for the most part.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2006)

i think i should go find the thread i started years back where people say where they specialise now we've got new memebers.........


----------



## mkloby (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site Sidney


----------

